# Where do White Feet come from



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Why do some GSD's have white feet, especially the front ones. Bella has two front white feet, the back feet are a little bit of white on them, and some of the toe nails are light, but getting darker. How common is this? and is this from a specific breeding thing/problem??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

More importantly, does the dog do the work? If so, who cares about the color of the feet, those pearly white teeth are the important white spot on a dog.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Jeff, I agree that the trainability and workabiltiy of the dog is most important for my own needs. I was asking about white feet, because a few people have seen Bella's pics and asked why she has white feet. I don't know what to tell them.


----------

